# Bass songs



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

> chrome - money by the bags
> 
> rocko - umma do me (serious bass)
> 
> ...


*Bass songs*


----------



## ogg (Oct 13, 2007)

Why does "good bass" always seem to equate to crappy mainstream hip hop?

I prefer stuff like this:
YouTube - That Old Pair of Jeans - Fatboy Slim - Dir: Steve Glashier


----------



## dougc (Oct 24, 2009)

Spin Spin Sugar - Sneaker Pimps
Damn it Man - Pitbull
anything from the Subliminal Sandwich album - Meatbeat Manifesto
Someone Great - LCD Soundsystem
Freak Time Baby - Luke Vibert
Barry Dub 2007 - Milanese
It's the Beat - Simian Mobile Disco
One and Only - Tosca


----------



## Shelbrain (Mar 1, 2008)

Decaf's Screwed/Demo Collection - #356 - 7 Zips - 10/24 - Car Audio Forum - CarAudio.com

There is some great bass music in this thread. It's not mine, but I've demoed some of the tracks and even on a stock system, the music sounds good. This is primarily new and recent rap/hip hop songs. Enjoy!


----------



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

I have a few...


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Pink Floyd- Welcome To The Machine
Mannheim Steamroller- The Big Bang
Star Tracks 2/ Erich Kunzel- Superman: The Planet Krypton
Star Tracks 2/ Erich Kunzel - The Klingon Battle
Time Warp/ Erich Kunzel - Also Sprach Zarathustra


----------



## Qicker306 (Oct 2, 2009)

High Roller - Crystal Method, weird song but hits hard as hell. Builds lots of suspense until the bass actually hits too. Definitely not for daily listening.


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

I've always liked Ozzy's Mama I'm coming home...


----------



## Blake Rateliff (Jul 12, 2008)

Styles of Beyond - Mr. Brown


----------



## samdoan (Mar 17, 2009)

Infected Mushroom - Avratz
Dead Prez - Hip Hop


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Surprised nobody's mentioned Spies-Music of Espionage. Comes with a warning that you can and will blow your speakers if you're not careful. Recorded By Telarc...very digital!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Qicker306 said:


> High Roller - Crystal Method, weird song but hits hard as hell. Builds lots of suspense until the bass actually hits too. Definitely not for daily listening.


It's OK, it could be so much more though, as it can be MADE so much more. I use it for tuning live rigs with a little "120XP on an aux" treatment.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

ALL4SPL said:


> I have a few...


Wow you've got some good ones there! I bought a bunch of bass CDs in the '90s, a lot of them were pretty obscure but you've got a lot of the same ones. 

A CD I've been listening to lately with a LOT of low frequency information is *Wolfsheim, Casting Shadows*. Specifically track 5, "*And I...*".
Definitely worth checking out if you haven't heard it.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

i like ushers confessions cd, imo some good clean "bass" tracks, also sade and the roots always good clean tracks.


----------



## SHOToonz (Sep 18, 2007)

gorillaz "clint eastwood"


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Front 242 always had a lot of bottom end. I haven't listened to anything in at least a decade though. 

ogg - You clown on mainstream hiphop and then throw out the lamest techno ever as a rebuttal? Seriously?


----------



## ogg (Oct 13, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Front 242 always had a lot of bottom end. I haven't listened to anything in at least a decade though.
> 
> ogg - You clown on mainstream hiphop and then throw out the lamest techno ever as a rebuttal? Seriously?


:laugh:Yes it's cheesy but I wouldn't really call it techno. I posted it because it hits lower notes than most hip hop and actually sounds like music instead of thugs rapping over test tones about hoes and bling. Don't get me wrong I listen to a lot of hip hop but my tastes lean more toward Reggae and funk where "bass" usually means bass guitar and not overboosted and clipped test tones designed solely to make your car shake.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ogg said:


> I posted it because it hits lower notes than most hip hop and actually sounds like music instead of thugs rapping over test tones about hoes and bling.


Marylin Manson (select albums) and Korn have some pretty bombastic low end utilizing the wonder of subharmonic synthesis.


----------



## ogg (Oct 13, 2007)

chad said:


> Marylin Manson (select albums) and Korn have some pretty bombastic low end utilizing the wonder of subharmonic synthesis.


I'll listen to MM when I'm feeling very dark and angry but I never really got into Korn for some reason. I generally like stuff that's more organic sounding and less electronic which probably explains why I like the Roots so much.


----------



## SHOToonz (Sep 18, 2007)

i'm surprised no one's mentioned any country...


----------



## MrH (May 27, 2006)

Blue Man Group has some cool stuff...It's not extremely bass heavy, but some of it is good.


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

S.M.V- Thunder (Stanley Clark, Marcus Miller, Victor Wooten)
Yes –Talk
Yes – Keys to Ascension 2 
Mussorgsky-Pictures at an Exhibition – Transcribed and performed by Jean Guillou at the Great Organ of the Tonhalle, Zurich (Organs 32’ pipes produce down to 16Hz)


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

avenged sevenfold>almost easy.
the beastie boys>posse in effect 
cypress hill>stank ass hoe
>i love you mary jane


----------



## timelord9 (Jun 4, 2008)

Bjork: Hunter and Hyperballad


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

Genesis – A Trick of the Tail (Some nice extended low frequencies)


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh, too many to mention.

This is one that's found it's way into my car's CD player - Gabriel & Dresden's remix of "Beautiful Things", off Tiesto's Nyana #2 CD (though I'd admit that it's the kinda Smashing Pumpkins'-like guitar (around about 5:12 in the video) that holds my interest as well)

YouTube - DJ Tiesto feat. ANDAIN - Beautiful Things (gabriel & dresden unplugged mix) HD


----------



## zGhost (Oct 28, 2008)

Qicker306 said:


> High Roller - Crystal Method, weird song but hits hard as hell. Builds lots of suspense until the bass actually hits too. Definitely not for daily listening.


Great CD ' Crystal Method's Vegas and usually the first I pop in when "demo'ing" my system. I like track 1 'Trip Like I do' does a slow build up. Very clean recording. For some slam I actually like Hollywood Undead's track 1 'Undead' and track 8 'Black Dahlia'.  Linkin Parks 'Cure for the Itch' off Hybrid Theory not bad either. Hard rock 'All that Remains' Cd 'overcome' just a endless series of double bass hits guaranteed to heat up both your all voice coils and amps  
Just a few off the top of my head the list is endless.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I have what probably amounts to 70gB of trance / house / electro music, some of which comes from LP only. I'll start paying attention to the "killer tracks" that excite my Bass soul. Because most of this music is DJ based (and thus sourced from vinyl) I find the range of bass to be extremely impressive, especially on a select ~5% of what I have. 

Someone said Infected Mushroom, I second that one for sure. I also HIGHLY recommend Celldweller for a diverse, bass-friendly selection.


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

Planet X - Quantum

Sounds like progressive heavy metal to me. Lots of heavy bass riffs that buckle my windshield


----------



## John Reid (Jun 6, 2008)

Drum & Bass: you want some crazy low end with an edge, look no further.

Dieselboy
Goldie
John B
Smith & Mighty
Adam F
More Rockers
Dillinja
Noisia

Could go on forever. 

Grab some free mixes from Dogs On Acid.com. May not be your taste, but hey, nothing ventured, nothing gained!

Examples:

mix by Paul Reset

http://content.dogsonacid.com/mixes/Paul_Reset-Nerve_Retrospective_DOA_Mix-Oct2009.mp3

mix by Krust:

http://content.dogsonacid.com/mixes/DOA_Mix-Krust-Oct2009.mp3 

mix by Neosignal:

http://content.dogsonacid.com/mixes/DOA_Mix-NEOSIGNAL-Nov2008.mp3

mix by Break:
http://content.dogsonacid.com/mixes/DOA_Mix-Break-Dec2008.mp3

mix by Vapour
http://content.dogsonacid.com/mixes/DOA_Mix-DJVapour-Jan2009.mp3

DnB these days ranges from jazzy to seriously dark (as in, it would make Ms. Manson pee in his prosthetics).

Oh, and pretty much any reggae tune out there... Rastas were the original bass heads, from way back in the 60's. As far as good recordings with bass output, 80's on up, you're good to go.

U-Roy
LKJ
Culture
Itals
Mutabaruka
Israel Vibration
Prince Far-I
Don Carlos
BMW
Burning Spear
Dennis Bovell
Gregory Isaacs
Etc.


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

gymrat2005 said:


> Surprised nobody's mentioned Spies-Music of Espionage. Comes with a warning that you can and will blow your speakers if you're not careful. Recorded By Telarc...very digital!


2 very good somgs on that CD very hard impact bass, I definetley want that one again.

I can't believe no has said Billy Idol's track "Prodigal Son" one of my all time favorites.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I see I am not alone in hating commercial rap, aka cRap, for "bass" tracks.

Some of the latest dubstep tracks will wreck your subwoofers too. The dubstep version of Deadmau5's I Remember is pretty wicked.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> I see I am not alone in hating commercial rap, aka cRap, for "bass" tracks.
> 
> Some of the latest dubstep tracks will wreck your subwoofers too. The dubstep version of Deadmau5's I Remember is pretty wicked.



Yep, plus try some Glitch-step from the Glitch Mob.


----------



## AboveAK (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm not really familiar with much rap or hip hop. Far as rock i've been loving Five Finger Death Punch's new album. There's some mean sounding drums and guitar. The song "Bad Company" that was remade sounds awesome. His voice in the beginning sounds like thunder.

Another one that has a sick start is "Around the Fur" by Deftones. It's a nice impact intro.


----------



## BassAddictJ (Oct 1, 2009)

Qicker306 said:


> High Roller - Crystal Method, weird song but hits hard as hell. Builds lots of suspense until the bass actually hits too. Definitely not for daily listening.


i listen to it daily with 3kw  probably gonna go deaf soon


----------



## itsMikey (Sep 28, 2009)

pop my trunk by paul wall...ooo.gets my subs movin


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Pink Floyd - Welcome to the Machine

Crank the bass up for the first 50 seconds.


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

kh971 said:


> 2 very good somgs on that CD very hard impact bass, I definetley want that one again.
> 
> I can't believe no has said Billy Idol's track "Prodigal Son" one of my all time favorites.


Prodigal Blues is the Billy Idol song. My bad.


----------



## Killa Camry (Apr 8, 2009)

New one i just heard is called roy remix dont know the artist but google it


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

ministry> so what(live) from the ''greatest fits'' cd


----------



## ThreeMan (May 11, 2009)

Some very good choices already,

Sevendust "Denial"-Live
Massive Attack "Teardrop" and "Angel"


----------



## Jh8909 (Nov 17, 2009)

ThreeMan said:


> Some very good choices already,
> 
> Sevendust "Denial"-Live
> Massive Attack "Teardrop" and "Angel"


+1 on Massive Attack. I dont know if any of you watch the TV Show "House" but the Theme song is "Teardrop" by Massive Attack. They are an awesome "Trip Hop" band.

also if anyone has ever heard "Love Song" by 311 that produces some good clean, hard hitting bass for a "Love song" lol.


----------



## Spire (Nov 2, 2008)

enjoy.

Breakage - Together
YouTube - Together - Breakage

Breakage - Rain
YouTube - Breakage - Rain

Reso - Beasts In The Basement
YouTube - Reso - Beasts In The Basement

Ruckspin & Planas - Oxygen
YouTube - Ruckspin & Planas - Oxygen

Crissy Criss - Soap Dodger
YouTube - Crissy Criss - Soap Dodger


----------



## Operator (Nov 11, 2009)

"Original Bedroom Rockers," Kruder & Dorfmeister

"The Player" Carl Cox

Beck's Odelay album. 

If it's Rap, "Nuthin' But a "G" Thang" Dr. Dre or "Mind Playing Tricks on Me" Geto Boys.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

It would really help this thread if there were a way to list the dominant frequency. 

My current box really knocks @ 20hz. It really shines with movie sound effects (the drum scene in House of the Flying Daggers" is insane in 5.1. Also good with pipe organ music...got a copy of "A mighty Fortress is our God" with unbelieveable lows.

Was testing the 18" solo X I picked up and that's tuned really high. OLD school rap music (old NWA, BDP, Eric B. and Rakim, etc.) was killing that 808 kick drum not was about the sweet spot (closer to 50hz)


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

"Summer Girls" by Dino

"Roll it up my N***a" or known as Roll it up my Homeboy now. 

Those are very old school bass rap songs!!!


----------



## Nocturnus (Nov 14, 2009)

UGK -Three Sixteens
Snoop Dogg - Pump Pump (i think that's the one, been a while).


----------



## Silver Supra (Feb 15, 2008)

Some which IMO seem to always have great sounding discs, esp bass

Tool
Rush
Michael Jackson
Floyd
Mark Knopfler

I for one cannot stand listening to hip-hop-****.


----------



## bird333 (May 28, 2008)

I can't believe nobody mentioned Three 6 Mafia's Late Night Tip


----------



## sull. (Nov 20, 2009)

SHOToonz said:


> gorillaz "clint eastwood"


yeah


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Jay-Z venus vs mars


----------



## mosconiac (Nov 12, 2009)

If I'm in a bass mood, I like Young Jeezy "Put On" and the occasional "Bass I Love You".


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Heat it Up is a good one but I wouldn't call it a bass song. Techmaster PEB and Bass Mechanik are good for making a lot of noise though.


----------



## titan 3 (Oct 13, 2009)

The old LL Cool J CD, Mr. Smith has a lot of great bass songs.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

DR. Greenthumb>>> Cypress Hill


----------



## reapher (Oct 13, 2009)

Jaylib - Champion Sound


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

reapher said:


> Jaylib - Champion Sound




YouTube - Champion Sound


----------



## adizzle02 (Feb 25, 2009)

ive liked DJ magic Mike for some rattle your head stuff


----------



## CalamityGS (Feb 22, 2009)

Beat Dominator
Bass Syndicate
Bass Alien Timespace
Has nice bass but different genre
DJ Krush
YouTube - DJ KRUSH - ON THE DUB-BLE
Sounds from the ground
YouTube - Sounds from the Ground - The Gift (Music Video)


----------



## 4l0 4ever (Dec 25, 2009)

Some Michael Jackson tracks have nice bass in them. Also listen to a few Enya tracks.....some very low bass in there. For pure bass, you can't beat "It's the Quad" by Iceman J.


----------



## MaXius (Dec 18, 2009)

A few random ones spring to mind;

Sash - Stay
Rammstein - Du Hast
Brooklyn Bounce - The Bass, Beats, the Melody
NIN - The Perfect Drug
NIN - The Great Destroyer
Run DMC (feat Jason Nevins) - Its Like That

Some are punchy bass, others rumble your stomach


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Bass Patrol- 30s and Lows


----------



## jmhinkle (Dec 24, 2009)

No mention of Ain't no future in yo frontin' by MC Breed? Classic bass song. You felt that song more than you heard it


----------



## pjhabit (Aug 12, 2008)

I tend to steer clear of the 'hip hop' as well. So here's another 'different' track to check out. 
(gotta love a song about a "peanut butter pudding surprise"):smug2:



Run Thru & I'm Amazed are also worth a look, if you dig jam bands (their live shows kick arse).


----------



## stryfe (Sep 28, 2009)

jmhinkle said:


> No mention of Ain't no future in yo frontin' by MC Breed? Classic bass song. You felt that song more than you heard it



Thanks for this! I used to love this song back in the days of "Jukebox", but could never find it.

Thanks again


----------



## rquinlan (Dec 25, 2009)

The essence by the alchemist featuring the lox


----------



## petern23 (Oct 9, 2006)

Mixin' it up here:

Lady Gaga - Starstruck
Meat Beat Manifesto - It's The Music (about 1/2-way through the song)
Three 6 Mafia - Late Night Tip (if you're not already tired of it)
Sevendust - Broken
Cradle of Filth - The Forest Whispers My Name
The Cure - The Holy Hour or Other Voices (from Faith *remastered*)
Justin Timberlake - Seniorita
Combichrist - Joy to the World
Pigface - Hips, Tits, Lips, Power
Acumen Nation - Candy Prowled
Delirium - After All (remix)
Lords of Acid - Stripper
Front Line Assembly - The Blade
KMFDM - Spit Sperm
Download - anything from The Eyes of Stanley Pain
NIN - Terrible Lie (live from All that could have been)
They Might Be Giants - Birdhouse in Your Soul (hilarious and it pounds)
Velvet Acid Christ - Phucking Phreak
Marilyn Manson - Dope Hat
Dave Guetta - Sexy *****
Young Dro - Rubberband Banks (broke my subs on this one)

One more...
Tiesto - Walking on Clouds


----------



## Troon (Mar 7, 2008)

ogg said:


> thugs rapping over test tones about hoes and bling


Best description of hip hop ever. Thanks.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

adizzle02 said:


> ive liked DJ magic Mike for some rattle your head stuff


tsk...it took 3 pages to mention Magic Mike.

ya'll Texas boys remember Nemisis?


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

ALL4SPL said:


> I have a few...


It's good.... but you don't have the Original red and white Sony Xplod test disk.  I wonder if I still do.........

EDIT well well........  This was circulated in 2000.


----------



## jmhinkle (Dec 24, 2009)

stills said:


> tsk...it took 3 pages to mention Magic Mike.
> 
> ya'll Texas boys remember Nemisis?


Not from Texas, but I had a Nemesis CD in my collection. A friend from Texas gave it to me.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

reapher said:


> Jaylib - Champion Sound


More of a midbass record, but very good nonetheless.


----------



## jmhinkle (Dec 24, 2009)

stryfe said:


> Thanks for this! I used to love this song back in the days of "Jukebox", but could never find it.
> 
> Thanks again


No problem. One of my all time favorite songs so I always have it in my car.


----------



## finbar (Feb 1, 2009)

Moby, Play, Toss the feathers
YouTube - Moby - Why Does My Heart Feel So Bad


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

dats a nice sig. Knobby Digi!


----------



## Mobile_Earthquake (Nov 2, 2009)

wood grain grippin by boncrusher

just started listening to this in my car and it bumps hard.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

stills said:


> dats a nice sig. Knobby Digi!


Thanks!!! I like your tele headstock, too.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

that's an old Muddy Waters pic. it was on the cover of "can't be satisfied"

Amazon.com: Muddy Waters - Can't Be Satisfied: Chuck D., B.B. King, Bonnie Raitt, Keith Richards, Muddy Waters, Craig Spirko, Morgan Neville, Robert Gordon, Shaun Peterson, Julie Goldman, Maisun Jabban, Marcia Sampson Hayslip, Star Seifert: Movies & 

worth watchin'


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

The profile looked like an Asian cat to me.

Big fan of Muddy Waters, myself. Dunno if you've heard this one but it's a real fun album.

Amazon.com: Electric Mud : Muddy Waters: Music

A bit inappropriate in this thread, tho.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

elec. mud's ok.

i've got a MFSL copy of folk singer i'm in love with. very stripped down. willie dixon's uprite bass on most tracks. insane amounts of vocal headroom.
you can hear folding chairs squeek and feet shuffle.

love Hoochie Coochie Man too, just don't have a good copy of it. yet.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah, not much of a blueman's record, but a great listen nevertheless.

Muddy is the coolest looking motherfucker on earth to ever have lived.










Here's another good bass track by RZA.


----------



## manslayer (Dec 22, 2009)

I got Bass- Busta Rhymes

goes crazy

Bitches Wanna- Gucci Mane

insane


----------



## bagdntagd (Jan 29, 2009)

Pretty much anything by Gucci Mane is gonna wang. Something that I just picked up was the "Fix your face" 1&2 with DJ AM and Travis Barker. Moves across several genres and great bass throughout.


----------



## thatdrh (Nov 28, 2009)

Old Crystal Method


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

remember the Orb?


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Almost any CD by the Cowboy Junkies, Yello, or BT.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Trentemoller "The Last Resort"

This album is good front to back. Very good production and will knock your fillings out.


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

Its a hard question to ask or get answered, "What songs are bassiest" cause everyone has there own opinions, but here are a few I think hit hardest in my car, I hope you enjoy as much as I do:

Pineapple Juice- Andre Nickatina (one of my Fav's)
B-0-0-T-A-Y - Benny Blanco and Spank Rock (comedic at Best, but slams)
Hit a [email protected]#$%$- Three Six Mafia
Killa Whale- Dre Dog
Boys in the Hood- Eazy-E (Classic)
Ausm Weg- Sido (German but he brings it)
Pose on Vernor- Insane Clown Posse ( I know I know, but this song is a killer)
Wizard of the Hood - Insane Clown Posse
Strangers- Portishead


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

what about us?


----------



## audio MD (Jan 17, 2010)

Eazy E .... Real Muthaf&*^n G's


----------



## stockman2010 (Jan 11, 2010)

stills said:


> what about us?


Old school Bass cd. Every single song off that album.


----------



## audio MD (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey, you guys remember DJ Magic Mike, and DJ Laz. What tracks of theirs didn't hit?


----------



## jmhinkle (Dec 24, 2009)

stills said:


> what about us?


Who is that? I most likely know the name and not the faces.


----------



## audio MD (Jan 17, 2010)

Dude! How can you not know the girls of Le Tigre and Cars that goes boommmmm!!


----------



## jmhinkle (Dec 24, 2009)

I figured it was, but have no idea what they looked like. I don't think I've ever seen them. I probably had it dubbed on cassette back then. LOL


----------



## CalamityGS (Feb 22, 2009)

Anyone know who made the bass remix of jam on it? Had the cd but it was stolen.


----------



## lebrady23 (Feb 2, 2010)

bagdntagd said:


> Pretty much anything by Gucci Mane is gonna wang


this guys pretty much got it 

swing my door-gucci mane
hypnotize and thug motivation 101-young jeezy


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

Fabolous-Breathe 
Beats pretty damn good.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

YouTube - Breathe (Remix) - Fabulous


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

DJ Laz, just picked up some of his (Greatest Hits album) and EVERY single track BRINGS the pain, its ridiculous!!!!!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

The group was L'Trimm not LeTigre. Sheesh. 

Also, Lil Wayne's Go DJ is a good one, pretty much anything from him really, everything Lil Jon has every even collaborated on, 2 Live Crew, MC A.D.E., Nemesis, Techmaster P.E.B., Bass Mechanik, Dynamix II, and many,many others.


----------



## stryfe (Sep 28, 2009)

Exogenesis Symphony Pt 1: Overture by Muse

YouTube - Exogenesis Symphony Pt 1: Overture by Muse

A full range sonic treat....


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> The group was L'Trimm not LeTigre. Sheesh.
> 
> well audio MD had the song right at least.
> maybe we all should have forgotten them.
> ...


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

****, I think I still have that song on one of my laptops. lol


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

May as well post this here too.

Lovin' the S-15 Jimmy w/ MBZ SEC front clip.


----------



## bird333 (May 28, 2008)

Does anyone know the song/artist that is sampled in this song? I think the song is called 'Acknowledge Me', but I am not sure.



Knobby Digital said:


> May as well post this here too.
> 
> Lovin' the S-15 Jimmy w/ MBZ SEC front clip.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

a'lil rap history:

Masta Ace - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Seether - Fake It

the bass during the chorus will rattle your brain.

But if it has to be rap:

Put On - Young Jeezy
Guess Whos Back - Mike Jones


----------



## JDMRB1ODY (Oct 11, 2008)

MIXALOT NUF SAD :laugh:


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

Change, by T-Pain. It is a tasteful song unlike most other rap. Has sophisticated bass but still pounds on my 18'' XXX.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

Anybody seen Freaknic the Musical yet?


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

bird333 said:


> Does anyone know the song/artist that is sampled in this song? I think the song is called 'Acknowledge Me', but I am not sure.


Which sample? There's a number of textural samples and drops, but the beat and bass line are drum machine and synth.



stills said:


> Anybody seen Freaknic the Musical yet?


I haven't but it's on my to-do list.






edit:

You're correct, bird333. I've been schooled!!! Never heard this track before.


----------



## bird333 (May 28, 2008)

Oh, its 'Knowledge Me'. Glad you found it. How did you find it?



Knobby Digital said:


> Which sample? There's a number of textural samples and drops, but the beat and bass line are drum machine and synth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

Masta Ace's Born to Roll sample of Original Concept's Knowledge Me ...

A great resource for record guys and producers.


----------



## Dmax11 (Mar 26, 2010)

for the Rap lovers check out Andre Nickatina (aka Dre Dog) 

some great tracks with bass 

Killer Whale - this is a great bass shock sound for showing off your system to people in the car that never heard it before 
3 A.M.
Four Leaf clover
Jungle
last breath of an MC
Scottie
Cobra Status
Savage as F**k
baking soda in minisota
saw a gangsta cry - for great higher to mid bass
Gingerbread Crumbz
i'm a pisces 

the list goes on with his music like many other local rappers (hes from SF)

as others have said though previously there are many other genres of music with awesome bass 

i like electronica quite a bit so i will now throw in some tracks with interesting bass lines

Orbital - Dwr Budr - Great ambient low bass at the start and it progresses into a more constant changing base rhythm one of the coolest bass songs i listen to 

Fischerspooner - #1 album, most songs have a good synth bass sound to them

BT - The Road to Lostwithiel - starts with high bass lines but culminates with some awesome lower bass
BT - Memories in a Sea of Forgetfulness - great non overpower low bass 

overall lots of great music with bass in this genre 

as someone else mention DnB has some amazing bass, i love just about every Dieselboy album and one that i did not see mentioned before that is good as well is Concord Dawn


----------



## bmfcustoms (Mar 28, 2010)

genuine- pony
lol. first "loud" stereo i ever heard was a crx with 4-18's jamming to that song. lol


----------



## Ballaholyk84 (Mar 28, 2010)

I have came across a group called Nuttin' But Stringz recently and they sound extremely nice. "Thunder" is a song that sounds amazing and the guys at the Car Audio Shop in town were very impresed by the way it sounded.


----------



## GhettoSQ (Jun 21, 2005)

Not so much a low bass track, but for midbass, try "The Movement of Fear" by Tones on Tail. This track will let you know _instantly_ if there are any issues in your setup. I have only had a few stereos (home and car) that pulled it off. It's on the Blair Witch Project "soundtrack."


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

GhettoSQ said:


> Not so much a low bass track, but for...


a low bass track:


----------



## matt1212 (Jan 14, 2010)

Guess ill throw my .02 in....

Rock
The Used - Blue and Yellow
Cauterize- Choke
Limp Bizkit- Rollin'
Explosions in the Sky - Your Hand in Mine

Hip-Hop
Young Jeezy - I luv it
Lil Wayne - Workin em
Lil Wayne - A Millie

....all i can think of for now


----------



## mellowbob (Jul 2, 2009)

"I like to dance" and "Party in my tummy" from Yo Gabba Gabba. That's right.
YouTube - I Like To Dance
YouTube - Yo Gabba Gabba Party In My Tummy
Wicked retro bass beats.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Alright, how about some stuff that will get people's attention from afar with the bass, then make them run in fear when you get close enough to hear what is going on?

This CD, Beneath The Massacre's "Mechanics of Dysfunction", got hella play when I had 6 10's ported rear firing in my truck - 







I made veterans have flashbacks from this machine gun fire!!!!!





Oh Chimaira, you have served me well at concerts with your deep bellowing bass drops. This song, "The Flame", is one of those that when someone hasn't heard your retarded loud system, you pause it first, get to this track, crank it up to your safe/sweet spot, and watch them jump like a startled cat when you press play. The song starts with a LOUD shattered window and a girl plea's "NOO!!!!", and a car door shut (really cool sounding 5 seconds). Then an assault to your face the likes of which Chris Brown gave Rhianna begins. The REAL fun starts around 2:45, leading up to a **** you in the ass awesome 12 seconds containing a really cool guitar shred and two 80hz to -63hz sweeps from 3:12-3:24. Don't expect your computer speakers to go all the way to -63hz, take it to the car and **** yourself.





Another fun one, in so many ways, is the song "Abstract Art" by a group of kids who can't even legally drink called "Born Of Osiris". This song is a good showcase of the newer/younger death metal bands out there, started by who I first heard the sound from The Faceless with the album "Akeldama", that have started to infuse a jazz guitar influence in parts/half of the song. This is really cool, and starts putting small squiggling fish in your ass/****ting in your throat in an asian style manner at 2:04. It continues until 2:36 with, arguably, the coolest and most original ~:30 of metal to date. I picked the Guitar Hero video just because it was fun to watch, I think someone made this.





I could keep going with the metal, but reality is that you guys aren't going to give it more than 10 seconds before you turn it off. How has nobody mentioned Eagles "Hotel California" from "Hell Freezes Over"? I don't listen to much rap, but when I do it has to be perfect. I guess I'll throw some rap that has either been overlooked or nobody knows about. First, Twista's first album "Adrenaline Rush" is, to me, one of the best rap albums of all time. The title track is a great example of what rap songs should be.





Next, you guessed it when I put Adrenaline Rush, Twista's good old buddies Do or Die. Their album "Picture This", Adrenaline Rush, Bone Thugs "E 1999 Eternal", and Three 6 Mafia's "Ch. 2 World Domination" are what made me stop hating rap back when I was like 14. "Picture This" is perfect, and the song "Six Million Ways To Die" is just plain the best gangster rap song ever made IMO. I have been listening to this song for over a decade, and I still has the same love for it now that I did when I first heard it. Retarded bass.





Little known rapper Koopsta Knicca from the Triple Six Mafia had his own album. If you want a really cool, different rap album with awesome beats and a turd ton of bass... "Da Devils Playground" might be something you want to look in to. How many rappers out there would use a Metallica sample and rap over it with a chorus of "Sounds of the ancient mutilations, torture chamber filled with corpses in my basement"? ****ing classic.




another sweet bass track from this album that never gets old is "Judgement Nite"





I'll probably think of some more stuff, but that it a sweet list of fun listening!!!


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

woofer cooker


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

YouTube - THX Boston Acoustics Bass Test CD Woofer Cooker high quality sound




JKashat said:


> woofer cooker


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RC0XAvnIaH4&NR=1


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 29, 2009)

Here are some of mine,

Pendulum - Different
Pendulum - Other Side
Honestly any song by pendulum, its a UK drum and bass / rock group. Rediculous sub-bass bass lines.

Potishead - Its a Fire
Nine - the entire Cloud 9 Disc (he is a old school NYC rapper from the 90's, if you can find it buy it... best hip-hop bass and a crazy gravely voice)
Squarepusher - My Red Hot Car (best bass group of any drum and bass)
Squarepusher - Come On My Selector
if you haven't heard Squarepusher GET THEM. The are a little bit experimental, but the bass the use is rediculous.
The Postal Serive - Such Great Heights

Those are just a few. I suggest that even if you haven't heard of most of them, just download it (or torrent) and you will see why each is insane. Squarepusher is the first thing I am going to play cause I can't listen to them without a sub cause the bass is below my cutoffs and I cant hear it. Almost all bass is around 45 hz and below.


----------



## da Vinci (Jun 10, 2009)

Can't believe it wasn't mentioned...
So So Def Bass All Stars (Volumes 1,2, and 3)

Also, when I was younger we used to put Too Short on for bass. On his album "Gettin It", there's a song called "Buy You Some (ft Erick Sermon, M.C. Breed and Kool Ace)". At 3:17 into that song we learned what hair tricks were...made our hair stand up just sitting there. Most people we knew couldn't sit through it. Either way his stuff has a lot of bass... wasn't mentioned here either.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

DJ Laz - Moments In Bass


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

da Vinci said:


> Also, when I was younger we used to put Too Short on for bass. On his album "Gettin It", there's a song called "Buy You Some (ft Erick Sermon, M.C. Breed and Kool Ace)". At 3:17 into that song we learned what hair tricks were...made our hair stand up just sitting there. Most people we knew couldn't sit through it. Either way his stuff has a lot of bass... wasn't mentioned here either.


WHAT A SONG!!!!






I raise you,






$hort Dog has the final verse in,


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

t3sn4f2 said:


> DJ Laz - Moments In Bass


And I raise you, good sir,


----------



## jf2oo6 (Feb 17, 2010)

Dont know if its been mentioned yet, but how bout Hey Daddy (daddys home) from Ushers new album. I love the bass notes in this song, and it really gets my single 12 beating.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Beatie Boys - Slow and Low






My favorite part is at 1:04


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm crazy about this song right now.


----------



## GhettoSQ (Jun 21, 2005)

To recapitulate with video:


----------



## bird333 (May 28, 2008)

Ghetto Bass by 2 Live Crew






Bass Machine by T La Rock (beat by Mantronik)







Get Stupid Fresh part 1 by Mantronix






Get Stupid Fresh part 2 by Mantronix






Love Story by Just Ice






Cold Gettin Dumb by Just Ice






Boyz N Da Hood by Eazy E


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

bird333 said:


> What's wrong with my embeds???


It not an embed. Copy the browser address for each youtube page and it should work.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

Just highlight the code in the url that follows "v="

Put the youtube bb code in brackets around that.


----------



## bird333 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

bird333 said:


> Cold Gettin Dumb by Just Ice







More hip-hop hip-hop samples.

Man, you're a real old school dude. Not in car audio terminology either. A true pre-1986, bruh!!!


----------



## bird333 (May 28, 2008)

Knobby Digital said:


> More hip-hop hip-hop samples.
> 
> Man, you're a real old school dude. Not in car audio terminology either. A true pre-1986, bruh!!!


Yeah, I'm old school. I got a Rapper's Delight 12".


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

bird333 said:


> Yeah, I'm old school. I got a Rapper's Delight 12".


That you bought new in '79? From money you made as a break-dancing street performer, while break-dancing was still outlawed?


----------



## bird333 (May 28, 2008)

Knobby Digital said:


> That you bought new in '79? From money you made as a break-dancing street performer, while break-dancing was still outlawed?


LOL I think my mom bought it for me. I used to be able to recite the whole long version of the rap.


----------



## dwaynecherokee (Feb 19, 2010)

Yo Gotti - I Got Em


----------



## Fight Game (Apr 20, 2010)

stills said:


> remember the Orb?


yea, they had a double disc with "Little Fluffy Clouds" ya it had some low beats in there


----------



## PheloniusRM (Feb 13, 2010)

The original test disc :

Customer Image Gallery for Digital Domain: A Demonstration

#8 is still one of my all time favorite test songs.

The person who mentioned Telarc : Star Tracks II : you didnt even mention #2 Back to the future? that is one of the best 18Hz to 25Hz orchestral songs ever. Give it a spin.


----------



## bigmoe2010 (May 14, 2010)

anything from young jeezy has alot of bass 

lil john throw it up
3 6 mafia where is da bud 
and alot of paul wall songs i listen to mostly rap


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

love mf doom! 

i assume he's an audio lover. i've heard mention of dat tapes and gooseneck EQ's in his songs, so he must know something.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

stills said:


> love mf doom!
> 
> i assume he's an audio lover. i've heard mention of dat tapes and gooseneck EQ's in his songs, so he must know something.



Hard to say. He's an older cat and does production so he's familiar w/ ****, but rappers just throw out any familiar word that comes to their minds. 


Here's a nice, deep, layered, bass line by Kells. Sucks that the only one I could find quickly w/ decent quality audio was censored. Can't say "do", "strip", "booty", "smoke weed", "hit", "freak" apparently.







And another. I hate all those damn mixtape drops...


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

Try It Out-Big Bank Black (major lows)

Like This here-i believe its by Rosco


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

YouTube - Top 20 Bass Songs

YouTube - Tremendous Bass songs (2010)


----------



## AudioDave (May 30, 2010)

FTW: 
http://www2.mp3raid.com/search/download-mp3/7567446/blue_man.html

Seriously tho check out these old school ones...if your system can handle it. The disclaimer does not lie And it was tested as the only media to have 5hz notes in some......

http://www.amazon.com/Great-Fantasy-Adventure-Album/dp/B000003CZH

http://www.amazon.com/Time-Warp-Don...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1274868041&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Bachbusters-Jo...4868342&sr=1-3

If your system can handle those, your doin pretty fkkn ok


----------



## prisonernumbersix (May 3, 2010)

White Zombie - More Human than Human from the Super Sexy Swinging Sounds album.

Buck65 - Select tracks from his earlier albums.


----------



## JustinG (Mar 3, 2010)

One of my favorites to show off low end (including the mid-bass to bass integration) is Gordian Knot's Arsis: Grooveshark Link to song


----------



## mosconiac (Nov 12, 2009)

I can't see how it can get much more aggressive than that Willie the Kid track. I played it in my home theater & the floor was..._moving_. Wow.


----------



## AudioDave (May 30, 2010)

try one off the great fantasy adventure album. So far in over 20 years in this field I have found nothing that is deeper (5hz) or cleaner recorded then that. As for bass, Best for that is Techmaster PEB on the gold disc. Good luck finding it tho


----------



## lordofthemixtape (Jun 1, 2010)

JDMRB1ODY said:


> MIXALOT NUF SAD :laugh:


"My Posse's On Broadway" that Roland 808 bass hit still goes hard 20+ years later. 

Also; this is maybe just cuz I'm from Houston, but any of DJ Screw's work hits like Mike Tyson. Of course now there's Swishahouse mixes, some hit, some don't, but Screw's syrup'd out work still takes the cake for knocking fillings out of your mouth.


----------



## AudioDave (May 30, 2010)

lordofthemixtape said:


> "My Posse's On Broadway" that Roland 808 bass hit still goes hard 20+ years later.
> 
> Also; this is maybe just cuz I'm from Houston, but any of DJ Screw's work hits like Mike Tyson. Of course now there's Swishahouse mixes, some hit, some don't, but Screw's syrup'd out work still takes the cake for knocking fillings out of your mouth.


Mixalot did posse on broadway.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

AudioDave said:


> Mixalot did posse on broadway.


The Roland 808 is/was a drum machine, not an artist. _EVERYONE_ knows that Mix-A-Lot (you didn't spell it right) did "Posse on Broadway." But almost everything Mix did had beat. "I'm Your New God", "My Hooptie", One Time's Got No Case", "Put 'Em on The Glass", "Beepers, and especially "Gore-Tex." But like I said, almost everything he did had crazy bottom end.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

Since DJ Screw was mentioned by this "mixtape" character.

Not a real Screw song, but LOW.


----------



## bird333 (May 28, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> The Roland 808 is/was a drum machine, not an artist. _EVERYONE_ knows that Mix-A-Lot (you didn't spell it right) did *"Posse on Broadway."* But almost everything Mix did had beat. "I'm Your New God", "My Hooptie", One Time's Got No Case", "Put 'Em on The Glass", "Beepers, and especially "Gore-Tex." BUt like I said, almost everything he did had crazy bottom end.


Posse on Broadway one of my all-time faves.


----------



## Negolien (May 17, 2010)

Matisyahu has a few songs that are hard hitting.


----------



## AudioDave (May 30, 2010)

quality_sound said:


> The Roland 808 is/was a drum machine, not an artist. _EVERYONE_ knows that Mix-A-Lot (you didn't spell it right) did "Posse on Broadway." But almost everything Mix did had beat. "I'm Your New God", "My Hooptie", One Time's Got No Case", "Put 'Em on The Glass", "Beepers, and especially "Gore-Tex." But like I said, almost everything he did had crazy bottom end.


Only cuz I left out the hyphens lol. I know also The Roland was a drum machine, I used to be sponsored by Kurzweil. I have a few mixes of my own going on a test disc that hit hard.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Mix-A-Lot used a DMX in his early albums, not an 808.


----------



## AudioDave (May 30, 2010)

lol I dont know what he used I just know he wrote the song.


----------



## bird333 (May 28, 2008)

TREETOP said:


> Mix-A-Lot used a DMX in his early albums, not an 808.


Well in Posse on Broadway, he does have the lyric 'the 808 kick drum makes the girlies get dumb'.  I don't know if he really used a 808 or not in that song.


----------



## lordofthemixtape (Jun 1, 2010)

DJ Screw's dranked out version of 5th Ward Boys/Willie D's classic track "PWA"


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

TREETOP said:


> Mix-A-Lot used a DMX in his early albums, not an 808.


Interesting since he specifically mentions the 808 on multiple tracks. Product placement in 80s rap songs???


----------



## AudioDave (May 30, 2010)

bird333 said:


> Well in Posse on Broadway, he does have the lyric 'the 808 kick drum makes the girlies get dumb'.  I don't know if he really used a 808 or not in that song.


The Roland TR-808 Rhythm Composer was one of the first programmable drum machines ("TR" serving as an initialism for Transistor Rhythm). Introduced by the Roland Corporation in *early 1980,* it was originally manufactured for use as a tool for studio musicians to create demos. Like earlier Roland drum machines, it does not sound very much like a real drum kit. Indeed, because the TR-808 came out a few months after the Linn LM-1 (the first drum machine to use digital samples), professionals generally considered its sound inferior to sampling drum machines; a 1982 Keyboard Magazine review of the Linn Drum indirectly referred to the TR-808 as sounding like marching anteaters. However, the TR-808 cost US$1,000 upon its release, which was considerably more affordable than the US$5,000 LM-1.

Now if you want more go here

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roland_TR-808

Next topic....


----------



## lordofthemixtape (Jun 1, 2010)

As someone who produces songs and has used an 808, I do believe that Mix-A-Lot did in fact use a Roland808 in "Posse's On Broadway"s production. Solely based on the fact that it doesn't sound as ****can as the 909, or beenie wiene as the Roland 606. Just saying if it wasn't an 808, it was something similar but I am inclined to call it as he said it: roland 808.


----------



## eggyhustles (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## chapdawg1971 (Mar 8, 2010)

I see someone briefly touched on Bachbuster's....Don Dorsey's stuff to include Beethoven or Bust was also amazing. Front 242 will also give your subs a workout.


----------



## pjhabit (Aug 12, 2008)

Top 30 Bass CDs


----------



## mosconiac (Nov 12, 2009)

My systems have been getting a steady workout from this song lately.






Although not as deep as Datsik, this one's been in steady rotation as well.


----------



## Vital (Feb 23, 2010)

mosconiac said:


> My systems have been getting a steady workout from this song lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUBSTEP FTMFW!!!!

I'm in love with dubstep, prettu much every track in this genre in bassss-oriented, it's really all about bass.

Check this one out as well (and just about any other related video on the right lol)

YouTube - Caspa - My Pet Monster


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

Browsing CA.com there's a lot of love for Pimp-C. Every time I see his likeness I think of the phrase "R.I.P. to my Uncle Chad" as recited in this tune.






Those lyrics are riddled w/ errors.


----------



## crzystng (May 2, 2008)

Bass Automator - Fiber Optic Quad
Prolly my most favorite bass song of all time. Crazy lowz and they don't stop.


----------



## crzystng (May 2, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone MIGHT have the Killer Quad cd? I have most of the standard songs on there but the mixes specific to that CD have sentimental values.


----------



## urnvs (Jan 11, 2010)

Rhianna shut up & drive aint bad for pop...but I like my old school IBP CD's


----------



## jmontoya21 (Apr 8, 2010)

dont know if its been posted but 

THE FREAK BEAT


----------



## tential (Jun 26, 2010)

That I'm in love with a stripper remix is my **** lol I love that song. God this is making me wish I just bought a sub but I couldn't live with terrible mids and highs. Can't listen to music if you have no idea what is being said.


----------



## BigRobRN1 (Jul 21, 2010)

urnvs said:


> Rhianna shut up & drive aint bad for pop...but I like my old school IBP CD's


Those Innovative Bass Production CD's are SICK!


----------



## 5Speed (Sep 23, 2009)

Not sure if it's been listed but on my system if i want to bend some sheet metal I use E-40- Poor Man's Hydraulics. Might be a little too low for some people's system depending on where your tuning frequency is.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

e-40's voice is so wierd.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

george duke anyone?


YouTube - ‪George Duke - Dukey Stick‬‎


YouTube - ‪George Duke "Reach For It"‬‎

play find the sample:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FmINZFef60
wonder who cube's talkin' about?


----------



## BumpinMyVolvo (Mar 17, 2010)

The Lonely Island-Throw it on the ground! 
hahaha:afro:


----------



## gss (Jun 12, 2009)

AudioDave said:


> As for bass, Best for that is Techmaster PEB on the gold disc. Good luck finding it tho


I actually have that disc. Noticed it today while flipping through my cd case.


----------



## bird333 (May 28, 2008)

stills said:


> play find the sample:
> YouTube - Ice Cube - "True to the Game" (1992)
> wonder who cube's talkin' about?


'Outstanding' by the GAP Band.


----------



## emak212 (Apr 13, 2010)

Bass Mekanik - Subsonic

Look no further, lol.


----------



## gss (Jun 12, 2009)

Don't know if it was posted already, but Shai- If I Ever Fall In Love Again. Was playing it earlier today for the 1st time in years.


----------



## dougelam (Apr 24, 2009)

I noticed a couple of rock types, Eagles live version of Hotel California is awesome and Give Me One Reason by Tracy Chapman hits with precision as well. These also show off a well tuned system when trying to show your system as a whole instead of just BASS-no mid bass and real high treble.


----------



## emak212 (Apr 13, 2010)

Qicker306 said:


> High Roller - Crystal Method, weird song but hits hard as hell. Builds lots of suspense until the bass actually hits too. Definitely not for daily listening.


YES, that song is so sick. The whole album is great to be honest. I also agree with whoever said Styles Of Beyond - Mr Brown and Dead Prez - It's Bigger Than Hip Hop. They are great songs and are pretty bass heavy.


----------



## unseen-jp (Aug 24, 2010)

nice ! new song in my collection!


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

Col. bruce hampton told me bass legend willie dixon, had a wooden leg w/ an ash tray and cigar storage built in.
i notice every pic i've seen of dixon, he's seated.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Following users think the thread creator should have searched the forums first...
DonovanM
SQ Monte


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

stills said:


> Col. bruce hampton told me bass legend willie dixon, had a wooden leg w/ an ash tray and cigar storage built in.
> i notice every pic i've seen of dixon, he's seated.


An amputee making some serious lemonade. Cheers to him.

I believe the brother with the eyepatch sang bass.










If not, I claim it anyway for these purposes.


----------



## bassic (Aug 19, 2010)

If you like metal, I just found out that anything by Devil Driver is great. That double kick drum will give your woofers a workout!


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

These threads are completely useless without knowing at what frequencies the songs peak.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## jmontoya21 (Apr 8, 2010)

this song is sure to give your speaker a good work out,enjoy.
YouTube - Trolley Snatcha - We Rock the Forest - DUBSTEP MUSIC VIDEO


----------



## new2mobile (Mar 6, 2010)

crime mob 

their 2 albums have some well recorded bass, some of it non electronic,


----------



## matt1212 (Jan 14, 2010)

try 1979 by the smashing pumpkins, real clean

for some good techno, take a look at:
Basshead by bassnectar
Im your bass creator by basshunter
and anything deadmau5 (pronounced deadmouse)


----------



## GibTG (Mar 11, 2010)

Here's a analysis of the opening track of "Split the Atom" by Dutch drum-and-bass threesome NOISIA. It's entitled "Machine Gun" and has some good infrasonic material.










I thought there was something a little fishy going on when listening to this album with my relatively high-distortion 12's but I really couldn't distinguish anything as low as the spectrum shows. "Split the Atom" is full of basshead tracks.


----------



## hottcakes (Jul 14, 2010)

GibTG, what program is that? i could use something like that to post of a song that i know for this thread. "Love Lockdown" remix by DJV. not on his site anymore, but i can UL if someone is sincerely interested.


----------



## GibTG (Mar 11, 2010)

That is the exact same program and methods used by our own Patrick Bateman to analyze songs for their frequency content...

It is Audacity, open source from SourceForge. Open a audio stream, select a portion of it, click analyze in the menu bar and plot spectrum. Use a logarithmic frequency scale with the largest sample size and you will get data way down around 3 Hz.

You'd be surprised, it's really a guessing game to what has infrasonic content. I was surprised to find music from bands/artists like Vex'D and Vitalic to seemingly be high-passed. All sorts of electronic music has those huge peaks at 40-60 Hz though.


----------



## Pirate4x4_camo (Aug 23, 2010)

was reading this thread last night and just happened to run across this on my drive to work today.

Eminem , shake that thing.

has to rank somewhere in the top 100 of bass beats :laugh:


----------



## IAWarden89 (Oct 4, 2010)

Drop It Low (Feat. Chris Brown)-Ester Dean
How Low Can You Go-Ludacris Ft Shawnna
Put On-Young Jeezy
Keep Frontin-John Cena
Cowboy In Me-Tim Mcgraw

There's plenty more in the country genre.


----------



## Worstenemy453 (Oct 12, 2010)

Go to sleep by Lupe fiasco is nice.


----------



## Worstenemy453 (Oct 12, 2010)

Tech N9ne - Red nose is also nice.


----------



## roller (Oct 30, 2009)

There is a ambient album by Yagya called Rigning. Great tracks with tons of bass.


----------



## redsun (Sep 2, 2010)

I used to have 6 12s in my f150. Thats quality...just like this post.


----------



## PerfectCreature (Aug 29, 2010)

Put On-Young Jeezy has my vote, I only had two 10 inch sony xpolds with 500wrms to them....it would shake my mirror, my steering wheel. Windows would vibrate....
Good song.


----------



## icdpride (May 24, 2009)

Bassnectar- Timestrech ( West cost lo fi Remix) 

It is a fun song


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Here are some of my favorites from back in the day, the boomer days. lol
Most of these have long solid bass notes. Nose ticklers.  The ones that would
make your windshield wipers dance.

Bachbusters, Toccata & Fugue in D minor

YouTube - Flashdance What A Feeling - Irene Cara Official Video

YouTube - Billy Ocean - There'll Be Sad Songs (To Make You Cry)

YouTube - Michael Jackson ~ Man In The Mirror


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

haven't thought of irene cara in years.


----------



## jlm1519 (Aug 2, 2005)

Dynamix II cd's 

Kris Kross - misss the bus , jump

Xscape - understanding , just kickin


----------



## Morganpartee (Jul 2, 2009)

My System- Daz Dillinger
Anything by Gramatik (Weird stuff, at first, ass kickin bass is good.)

My favorite song was always primitive by Ambulance LTD. So mellow, with an awesome bass line.


----------



## j0estanley (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm surprised none of the hiphop heads said "Here Comes the Boom" -Dmx ft. Sean Paul & Mr Vegas from the Belly soundtrack. Evryone should check this out.


----------



## Beakon (Jan 6, 2011)

My first post here! Awesome site btw 

But my vote would be 

Mount Eden - Omen 
or
Mount Eden - Frozen

They also have videos of both on YouTube

The bass doesn't kick in on both for a few seconds.. But it's fast, esp on Frozen!


----------



## SHOToonz (Sep 18, 2007)

Arch Enemy ~ Ravenous
ICP ~ Several tracks from Hell's Pit
Sir Mix-A-Lot ~ Testatossa
Dave Matthews Band ~ Two Step
Slipknot ~ Spit It Out
Janet Jackson ~ Lonely
OutKast ~ Ghetto MusiK


Just a few off the top of my head...


----------



## Jmirage (Nov 23, 2010)

If your system can reproduce it, Rocko-Priceless

A good portion of the bass line is at 27hz, the other frequencies are 48, 43, and 40.
At 1:10, 1:23, 2:12, 2:25, 3:14, and 3:26 it drops from 43hz to 8hz.

This may be a good test of the low end of a system.

I'm not sure this is a good example of "good bass", but right now I am going through tons of music to find out how low it goes so I know what I should be building towards, and this one happens to be one of the lowest ones I can find frequency wise. Discounting bass music of course, since I am not really going to listen to that.


----------



## topdawg (Jan 13, 2011)

SHOToonz said:


> Arch Enemy ~ Ravenous
> ICP ~ Several tracks from Hell's Pit
> Sir Mix-A-Lot ~ Testatossa
> Dave Matthews Band ~ Two Step
> ...


I found a sir mix-a-lot station on pandora yesterday and it made my 8 hr road trip alot funner. It had a bunch of OS songs that I hadn't heard in awhile.:laugh:


----------



## SHOToonz (Sep 18, 2007)

if you really wanna give your amp and subs some exercise, check out that Arch Enemy track. i've watched 6.5" subs on 100 watts lose control after about 25 seconds...i've never heard a double bass line that fast in my life.


----------



## Jmirage (Nov 23, 2010)

SHOToonz said:


> if you really wanna give your amp and subs some exercise, check out that Arch Enemy track. i've watched 6.5" subs on 100 watts lose control after about 25 seconds...i've never heard a double bass line that fast in my life.


I downloaded and analyzed that one, seems like you could give your mid-bass and/or your sub quite the workout, depending where things are crossed over at. That might be a good reference track for blending mids/subs


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

YouTube - Spongebob Squarepants - Boom Boom Pow


----------



## Blanco_Diablo (Sep 2, 2009)

Taking it back to the 90's:
DJ Magic Mike "Bass the Final Frontier" album
• Feel the Bass IV
• Make the car Go Boom!
DJ Magic Mike "Bass is the name of the game" album
• "Drop the Bass" 
Buju Banton "'Til Shiloh" album
• Murderer


----------



## sangellga (Dec 25, 2010)

Lets throw a little Death Metal into the Mix.

Job for a Cowboy - "Doom" album has a lot of solid bass but specifically the song "Entombment of of a machine" The singers voice is similar to nails on a chalkboard meets satan's wife singing a lullabye but crank it up and wait for about 25 seconds into the track. AWESOME
Also some some good bass in the album "Butcher's Ballroom" by Diablo Swing Orchestra (Really avant-garde metal but some very technical drums/low end)
Warpath by Hypocrisy is ok.
The drummer Flo Mounier from the band Cryptosy lays some vicious stuff too. "Once was not" is one of my favorite albums by that band and has some good bass scattered through the album.
I know I have a few more but they escape me at the moment and this is definately not the rap/hip hop type low notes.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

SHOToonz said:


> i'm surprised no one's mentioned any country...


I did a quick glance and didn't see Jamey Johnson mentioned. When I put that CD in I automatically cut the sub back or it will drown out the fronts. Some of it gets pretty low.


----------



## hottcakes (Jul 14, 2010)

surprised this thing hasn't been updated lately. being summertime and all with a bunch of inconsiderate kids ridin' 'round in their ghetto-cruisers jamming out, i really am surprised. i love how they all think they is tha **** because they have bass with the windows rolled down. especially all the thuggish-ruggish gringos out here in the sticks getting down to the latest 'hood hits.


----------



## rsfaze (Sep 29, 2009)

hottcakes said:


> surprised this thing hasn't been updated lately. being summertime and all with a bunch of inconsiderate kids ridin' 'round in their ghetto-cruisers jamming out, i really am surprised. i love how they all think they is tha **** because they have bass with the windows rolled down. especially all the thuggish-ruggish gringos out here in the sticks getting down to the latest 'hood hits.


classy ^


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

hottcakes said:


> surprised this thing hasn't been updated lately. being summertime and all with a bunch of inconsiderate kids ridin' 'round in their ghetto-cruisers jamming out, i really am surprised. i love how they all think they is tha **** because they have bass with the windows rolled down. especially all the thuggish-ruggish gringos out here in the sticks getting down to the latest 'hood hits.


You sound a god damn fool.

----------------------------------------------


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Wiz Khalifa - On My Level


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

stupid embed wont work nvmnd


----------



## FARTHAMMER (Aug 17, 2011)

808's in space from basstube


----------



## Ehizzy (Aug 18, 2011)

Qicker306 said:


> High Roller - Crystal Method, weird song but hits hard as hell. Builds lots of suspense until the bass actually hits too. Definitely not for daily listening.


This is the first one I would have said. Also *Crystal Method's "PHD"* is one of the firsts I'll listen to when playin' with someone else's stuff.
*Bjork "Hunter"*, *Massive Attack "Angel"*, & *Nine Inch Nails "The Perfect Drug"* were already mentioned. ::thumbs up::

*Bran Van 3000 "Gimme Sheldon"* An array of unique bass. My fav are the crazy crunchy beats toward the beginning.
*Flaming Lips "Approaching Pavonis Mons By Balloon (Utopia Planitia)"* Amazing rumbliness! Halfway through, you get bass AND brass. It's a fun combo.
*Chemical Brothers "Prescription Beats"* For extensive rattling of the eyeballs & the occasional ukelele.
*Chemical Brothers "Where Do I Begin?"* A colorful, pretty song. The last half is where the bass comes in, and it fits wonderfully.
*Smashing Pumpkins "33"* I like to play "Guess that frequency!" while listening to this.
*Future Sound of London "Slider"* They make strange music. It's great! And there's a great use of bass here! Something massive.
*Goldie "Chico-Death of a Rock Star"* Drum'n'Bass! Could put many Goldie songs here. This one's especially rumbly. It's unfortunately quiet. But just turn it up.
*Nine Inch Nails "The Great Below"* More of the low low rumbly stuff. I like the rumbly stuff.
*Trent Reznor "In the Hall of the Mountain King"*
*Chemical Brothers "Setting Sun"* Lol, this will ruin your ears on all frequencies.
*Filter "Jurassitol"* It rocks. And then rattles.
*Filter "You Walk Away."* The first 1.5 seconds of this song is what I hear when I stub my toe.
*Massive Attack "The Hunter Gets Captured By the Game"* Just in case you're looking for a bassy 1920's trip-hop sound.
*Mocean Worker "Detonator"* It's got bass! Gets old quick though.

Bits & Pieces:
The last beat of Crystal Method's "Vapor Trail"
Crystal Method "Tough Guy/Name of the Game" 9:18... It's a lot of fast forwarding for a few seconds of bassful bliss, but it's worth checking out once if you already have the CD.
Future Sound of London: The transition between the songs "You're Creeping Me Out" and "Eyes Pop - Skin Explodes - Everybody Dead"
Second half of Goldie "Kemistry" has some fun rolling bass, as does "Inner City Life," and they're both quite different. "Kemistry" gets lower.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

How did this thread end up in this forum?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh Snap Oliver!!!,

Your thread -Bass songs has been moved in to the Dumb Question Forum.
Too many people cliked the button.

Thanks for your understanding.
DIYMA Admin 


"Cliking a Button"


----------



## OldSchoolRF (Aug 29, 2011)

My two favorite bass tracks of all time are both by Three Six Mafia. 

Late Nite Tip (of course)
Lock Down - Best ever! Get it now!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Oliver said:


> Oh Snap Oliver!!!,
> 
> Your thread -Bass songs has been moved in to the Dumb Question Forum.
> Too many people cliked the button.
> ...



What the hell is "cliking"?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

It actually said "Oh snap?"

Mighty professional.....


----------



## IIGQ4U (Aug 8, 2011)

jlm1519 said:


> Dynamix II cd's
> 
> Xscape - understanding , just kickin


Xscape - Just Kickin' It
Far East Movement - Like A G6
T.I. - Top Back


----------



## Conkle93 (Sep 7, 2011)

one by Metallica is an all time favorite for me


----------



## GoodyearJ (May 4, 2011)

On my level has a killer beat, but has to be one of the worst rap songs ever written. For just angry bass I like Swing by Savage and Twisted by Gorilla Zoe. As for good music with bass, Limelight by Rush


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

Da utmost in professionalizm...


Funny piece on Wiz Kalifa.

Ayo this my public apologies to Wiz Khalifa yall namsayin!

Anyone wanting to listen to On My Level should just skip to $hort Dog's verse.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

dj magic mike - all wild dj's he will tame - Vicious Base - YouTube

Nemisis - Drop The Bass - YouTube


----------



## ken261 (Jan 5, 2011)

I can't believe in all this, no has mentioned Billy Thorpe - Children of the Sun.
The intro is just incredible, but you have to find the original. The Revisited version is cut down some. 
I used to listen to this on a guys install of 4 18's in a Mazda B2000.


----------



## carlton jones (May 29, 2009)

Bass Outlaws - Illegal Bass the whole cd will put a beating on your subwoofers. hard to find was only on vinyl but i have it in digital format. its for true bass heads.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Bass Outlaws In Your Bass - YouTube


----------



## carlton jones (May 29, 2009)

you can buy the cd online on amazon or itunes. i have it and use it to show people how bass can damage they systems.


----------



## 07exlv66spd (Nov 3, 2011)

Some good bass that isn't rap/hip-hop, although i listen to it when i am in the mood.
Thomas Dolby Aliens Ate My Buick
Airhead
Pulp Culture
Hot Sauce
Not techno bass but gets my woofer moving


----------

